# Game #2 - Sixers @ Pistons - November 2nd, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 2, 2005 - 8:00 PM (EST)

 
Philadelphia 76ers (0-1) VS Detroit Pistons (0-0)

The Palace at Auburn Hills, Auburn Hills, MI*

*Head Coaches:*
 
Maurice Cheeks/Flip Saunders

*Projected Starting Lineups:*
     
Allen Iverson/Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver/Chris Webber/Steven Hunter
     
Chauncey Billups/Rip Hamilton/Tayshaun Prince/Rasheed Wallace/Ben Wallace


*KEY MATCHUP:*
 
*- Andre Iguodala -VS- Richard Hamilton -*​
After our collapse against the Bucks how will our Sixers respond to the Pistons? Will we be pissed off and take it out on the Eastern Conference Champions? Or will we come our deflated and hand the game over?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Daly's hurt. You should throw Hunter's pic up there. As for the game its gonna be tough. If Hunter could only grab 4 rebs. on the bucks imagine the trouble he's gonna have with detroit's frontline. It could get ugly. Hopefully AI has a superior shooting night and Webber repeats his numbers from tonight. He'll have more trouble in the post this game then last.

Man I hope Prince doesn't abuse Korver like he did in the playoffs last year . Maybe Mo will start Salmons.

Like everyone else I agree Iggy needs to get more involved if we are going to have any success this year.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

RedsDrunk said:


> Daly's hurt. You should throw Hunter's pic up there. As for the game its gonna be tough. If Hunter could only grab 4 rebs. on the bucks imagine the trouble he's gonna have with detroit's frontline. It could get ugly.


Yeah, I forgot Sammy is out. I hope Hunter can do a little more on the boards, but he isn't a good rebounder, he can block shots, but that's about it for him right now.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

highly doubt the sixers win this one.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The Pistons had the advantage of sitting around a few days and then watching the 76ers game on tv.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I took a positive out of last game....I dont think its possible to give anymore wide open shots then we did in that game last night and we were still in that game not only were we still in the game we should of won the game and its not like they missed the wide open shots either So if we can keep the offensive game up we played last night and just cut down on the wide open shots defenisvely I think we got a good shot I think Hunters lack of Rebounds had to do with the Bucks scoring almost everytime they came down the court


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

now we get to see how good Webber really is now...


----------



## DWade273 (Nov 1, 2005)

if the sixers win this one they defnately need a better effort from iggy and korver. iggy needs to not foul so much and score more and korver needs to play better d and not airball shots in clutch situations and pass the ball because he is not so much of mr. clutch. this might be a extremely hard game or they could stay with them it depends which type of sixers we see the one in the first half yesterday or the ones in the final minutes and overtime against the bucs


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

This is opening night for me b/c I get to watch my boys on TV. The great thing about the NBA is that you can erase a loss like that by winning the very next day. I think we will surprise Detroit 2nite. 

Also, I think Korver has maxed out as a player. He's been playing above and beyond his capability. The man's a specialist and he should cont to stick to his role of shooting 3's. Cheeks should start Salmons over KK. We need more athetecism on the ct. esp against teams like Detroit. 

GO SIXERS!!!!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Anyone else ready for this one? Wow, they just said Dalembert won't be ready for weeks? I haven't kept up with any of the news with the team, but this is going to hurt.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Anyone else ready for this one? Wow, they just said Dalembert won't be ready for weeks? I haven't kept up with any of the news with the team, but this is going to hurt.


Apparently his out for four weeks ...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Mo Cheeks needs to call timeout right now.

The Sixers are settling for jumpers and missing everything. Also, I'd love to see more work on the offensive boards.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Nothing like getting smacked around. 14-4.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Alright I am from the Pistons forum so give me a break. But I will paste my play by play here also.

Ahhhhhh here we goooo!

Rip hits the first jumper of the game in the lane. 

Phili is stopped, Tay for two from the corner.

Igudala from the lane for two. Rip makes a runner in the lane.

10 minutes left in teh first.

Korver misses from three, Chauncey misses from two. Iverson misses the lay in.

Ben in the lane from Rip for two.

Iverson downcourt to Korver to Webber back to Iverson rebounded by Dorver, Webber misses to Prince.

Prince up to Rip who misses. Phili misses and Rip gets a lay in goal tended.

The score is 10-2 Pistons with 8 minutes left in the first. Iverson blocked by Ben but he gets it back and puts it in.

Iverson is 1-5. Pistons shooting 5-8.

Sheed is fouled in the lane, he makes his first and the second. 12-4 Pistons.

7:22 to go in the first. Iverson misses a three out of bounds. 

Chauncey upcourt to Tay, turns it over - Phili ball.

Igudala misses to Sheed to Chauncey to Rip to Ben who misses the fade but it is tipped in by RIP.

Timeout Phili.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

After a Ben Wallace miss on a turn-around, Rip puts the ball in. 14-4 Pistons lead.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

That timeout should've been called a few minutes back. Two much one on one basketball is being played right now by the Sixers. Not only bad shots, but the Sixers have had some easy looks that missed.

Webber puts us back on the board. 14-6 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This team has taken the way it's played at the end of last night's game into tonight. They are looking horrendous on offense, and the Pistons are taking advantage on the other end of the court.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Out of the timeout it is Webber over Sheed. Pistons by 8.

Sheed from the corner for 2.

16-6. 5:30 left in the first.

Korver misses from three. Pistons ball.

Tay turns it over to Iverson who lays it in. 16-8 Pistons.

Rip to Chauncey who gets a screen from Sheed and Billups hits it from 18. 18-8 Pistons.

Iverson fouled by Billups and is swatted by Ben, he will shoot two.

Iverson makes the first and the second.

Rip misses, Iverson hits. 12-18 Pistons. Iverson has 8. Ben with the dunk of Rip's miss. 20-12 Pistons.

Over and back by the Sixers. Pistons ball with an 8 point lead.

Three minutes to go in the first. Ben misses the dunk.

Webber misses in the lane. Billups to Sheed who misses the three. Igudala boards. Webber misses, Ben gets it, looses it, Sheed throws it out and Tay finishes the lob!!

22-12 Pistons. Iverson upcourt and a foul is called on Sheed. 2:04 left in the first. 

Timeout.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Steven Hunter looks and plays like a back up.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow no passing tonight, nothing but one-and-gun basketball


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Steven Hunter made up for playing bad early with that block on McDyess, and the dunk off the Iverson alley-oop pass.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Iverson with the assist. Billups to Tay who lays it in. 

Iverson hits and its 24-16 Pistons. 

Here comes Evans!! He comes in for Rip, Dyess is also in for Sheed who has two fouls.

Dyess misses the jumper and Iverson throws the oop for two.

24-18 Pistons.

Tay to Ben to Tay who is fouled on the runner. Tayshaun is looking very strong on both ends.

Tay hits once then twice. Arroyo comes in for Billups.

Sixers turn it over. Tay is playing the point. He gets fouled by Igudala. 

Tay has 8 points thus far with two more coming from the line. He hits the first and the second. 

28-18 Pistons. Iverson is fouled as time runs out in the first. Iverson with a nice acting job. 

The play is being looked over by officials. Iverson will get two shots. .5 seconds is put on the clock.

Iverson makes both. End of the first.

Pistons up 28-20 after one.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

No rebounding and how many 2nd chance shots we're giving up?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

4 offensive rebounds in a row and then a shooting foul arggghhh...its gonna be a long night


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Who's gonna give Darko his 1st facial of the 05 season? 

My bet's on Webber.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Haha I didn't recognize him without the stupid blonde hair


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> Who's gonna give Darko his 1st facial of the 05 season?
> 
> My bet's on Webber.


I'll bet you 5000 ucash points he gives one before getting one tonight.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Webber misses to Dyess to Evans to Rip who gets the reverse.

Dyess boards and are up 10.

Arroyo to Dyess who misses and Ben looses it out of bounds.

Iverson off the high glass for his 14th point.

And Darko is about to check in!!

Ben boards to Arroyo, Rip in the lane, misses but Dyess with a board to Arroyo to Dyess who misses but its to Ben who goes up and gets fouled. Good O rebounding.

Ben will shoot two.

24-32 Pistons. Rip is fouled and makes. One more coming. 

35-26 Pistons, 9 minutes left in teh half. Evans misses from two.

Phili misses to Rip, Carlos Arroyo gets called for the offensive foul.

Timeout. 35-26 Pistons.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't do ucash, only the real thing.

AI had to go to the bench, got elbowed hard in the mouth.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

8 1/2 to go in the half. Webber over Darko. 35-28.

Arroyo gets a Dyess screen and defensive three in the key by sixers.

Rip makes the tech.

Evans hits for two. Pistons by ten.

Iverson misses in the lane, Darko boards.

Arroyo swated by Webber. Iverson got hit in the mouth by Arroyo and has a bloody lip.

Billups returning.

Dyess boards, Billups fouls on the loose ball. 7:29 till halftime.

Webber gets it picked by Darko and Chauncey to Dyess who lays it in.

Evans gets the ball and is fouled by Nailon. 

6:48 to go. Rip to the rim and Pistons up 14.

Timeout Phili.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> I don't do ucash, only the real thing.
> 
> AI had to go to the bench, got elbowed hard in the mouth.


I'll do real cash.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

kamego said:


> I'll do real cash.


Darko just got a facial on him courtesy C-Webb. :laugh:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Darko just got a facial on him. :laugh:


That wasn't a facial. He was the help defender. Iggy got blocked by the rim....


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

kamego said:


> That wasn't a facial. He was the help defender. Iggy got blocked by the rim....


Webber didn't just dunk the ball in Darko's face? Are you kidding me?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Webber didn't just dunk the ball in Darko's face? Are you kidding me?


He got the ball off a missed dunk if your calling that a facial its pretty weak.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Rip has 16 points already.

Iverson will stay on the bench for now.

Sixers ball, Igudala misses and Webber gets it and is fouled by Webber.

He misses both, 40-32 Pistons. Billups to Rip to Sheed who is fouled on the lay in. He will shoot two.

44-30 Pistons. Evans steal to Billups who misses. Phili gets the lay in. Rip misses the lay in. Ollie with ten on the shot. Igudala is fouled by Evans.

Tay comes in for Evans. 44-32 Pistons. 4:57 to play in the half.

44-34 Pistons. Hunter is fouled, Sheed has three. Timeout.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

kamego said:


> He got the ball off a missed dunk if your calling that a facial its pretty weak.


So there are rules to a facial? It can't be off a rebound? Just face it your boy got dunked on no biggie.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

That's why I don't bet. Too many gray areas.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> So there are rules to a facial? It can't be off a rebound? Just face it your boy got dunked on no biggie.


That wasn't a facial he was under the net guarding Iggy who just missed a dunk because it was blocked by the rim.... Im sorry if I don't think of that as a facial.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

There have been no facials thus far.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

As bad as we played, we're only down by 10. Wow! All it takes is a little run in the 2nd half and we're back in it.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Piston starters are in except Dyess is in for Sheed. 4:17 to play in the half. Rip is at the line and he makes the first then the second. 46-36 Pistons.

Rip is playing great. Iverson to Ollie who misses to Rip. Rip to Ben to Dyess to Rip who looses it.

Iverson misses and its thrown up to Billups for the lay in. 

48-36 Pistons. Tay misses the three. Iverson to Webber who misses to Dyess to Billups who slows it down. Two minutes till half. Billups to Dyess who misses but gets his own board with a fresh 24.

Billups to Tay to Ben who misses to Igudala who throws it away on the break. 

Billups upcourt to Rip to Tay to Rip who hits in the lane. 20 point for Rip in the first half. One minute to go.

Iverson down the lane he is fouled. Rips first foul.

Arroyo into the game.

Iverson hits for his 16th point. 50-38 Pistons. Dyess hitsssssss from 16 feet. 52-38 Pistons.

Iverson to Web who goes up and in for two. Webber is 5-11 with 5 boards. 

To close the first, Tay gets it stolen and Phili gets two.

Pistons close the half up 10.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks like Pistons always gets the better of us every year .. and this year it seems no difference. But having said that, it is only half time and we are only down by 10.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Holy ****! Chris Webber just jumped, caught the ball, and dunked, at the same time! 

It reminds me of a time when he wasn't 300 years old.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Holy ****! Chris Webber just jumped, caught the ball, and dunked, at the same time!
> 
> It reminds me of a time when he wasn't 300 years old.


haha


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

On a negative note, AI doesn't look as fast. He can still produce, but he just looks like he's lost a step. I'm going to cry myself to sleep tonight.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

sliccat said:


> On a negative note, AI doesn't look as fast. He can still produce, but he just looks like he's lost a step. I'm going to cry myself to sleep tonight.


Please dont say that .........................


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Steven Hunter is settling in and he doens't look too bad now. 

I jsut realized the only reason why we're not down by 15 or 20 is Detroit hasn't been launching 3's like they use to. 

Sheed just picked up his 4th foul.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Prince for his 12th and thats how many the pistons now lead by.

Rep Casebeck22 =)

Phili hits, Tay misses. 

Iverson misses, Hunter tips it in. 54-46 Pistons.

Billups hits from the baseline. He has 6 and 7 assists. 10 minutes left to play in the third.

Webber misses to Sheed to Tay and he is fouled by Igudala - his third. Phili goes to zone.

Pistons ball, Rip for two.

If Rip keeps playing like Kobe we should be more than fine lol

Iverson misses the lay in. Korver to Hunter swiped by Sheed to Rip to Tay who is running point.

Tay to Rip for two, he misses. Sheed over the back of Webber for his 4th foul lol

Sheed has 6 boards and 6 point, Dyess coming in.

Iverson to Korver who looses it to Tay to Billups who goes behind the back to Tayyyyyyyyyy for the jam.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey yall I just got home Saw were down 14 so what has it been so far have we looked bad or has Detroit just looked that good?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> Hey yall I just got home Saw were down 14 so what has it been so far have we looked bad or has Detroit just looked that good?


yes


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Mo Cheeks said his answer to our drought on offense was getting kyle korver the ball more...we are doomed


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

both then i take it?


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

No doubt that was a facial on Hunter, ouch!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Did I jus see Hunter get Poterized by Big Ben? OMG


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

First facial of the game belongs to big ben...evil


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Iverson hits from the lane. 60-48 Pistons. 7:28 to go in the third. Rip steps out. Phili turn over.

Rip misses, Dyess boards to Chauncey, Dyess misses the turnaround, Phili ball.

Billups misses the pull up three. Iverson is blocked by Ben to Billups who is fouled by Web.


Tay into BEN who throws it down over Hunter.

Iverson is fouled by Ben.

Rip is fouled and shooting two.

63-50 Pistons.

Webber misses to Dyess, Billups misses. Igudala boards. 

65-50 Pistons. Igudala scores. Four minutes left in the third. Tay inside, misses. Iverson up the lane for two. Timeout.

65-54 Pistons.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> Mo Cheeks said his answer to our drought on offense was getting kyle korver the ball more...we are doomed


Well, he was never great against detroit, but he does space out the court... but Cheeks' answer to our drought was to not score as much.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

casebeck22 said:


> Iverson hits from the lane. 60-48 Pistons. 7:28 to go in the third. Rip steps out. Phili turn over.
> 
> Rip misses, Dyess boards to Chauncey, Dyess misses the turnaround, Phili ball.
> 
> ...


AI with the four point lay up!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Well, he was never great against detroit, but he does space out the court... but Cheeks' answer to our drought was to not score as much.


Yeah but they had him handling the the ball, not shooting. Rip was all over him. He looked like he was going to trip and fall more then anything. After about 3 possesions like that they gave up on him.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

If we can cut this lead to 6 or maybe even 8 by the 4th QTR look out


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

There goes that..... but what I dont understand Isolation for Salmons?? Just doesnt make sense to me


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> If we can cut this lead to 6 or maybe even 8 by the 4th QTR look out


we didn't.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Billups misses, Iverson turns it over.

Evans to Dyess, offensive foul on Dyess.

3 minutes to go in the third. Evans foul. Penalty situation.

65-56 Pistons. Evas to Dyess and he is fouled by Salamon. 

Billups goes up and is fouled. He makes the first, second, and third.

Rep casebeck =)

68-58 Pistons with two to go in the third.

Billups misses off the glass. Ben boards, to Tay to Evans for threeee.

Iverson for two. 71-60 Pistons.

Tay to Dyess to Tay to Dyess to Billups for threeeeeee.

74-60 Pistons.

Put Rip back in I want him to score 40.

Billups to Dyess for two from 20 feet. 76-60 Pistons.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> There goes that..... but what I dont understand Isolation for Salmons?? Just doesnt make sense to me


I don't think they did. I always thought that his contract year would make salmons more aggressive, but he's hogging the ball.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Ayone else feeling really frustrated during these last two games??


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

and now the sixers want to play intense. I swear, is Obie stil coaching?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm doing to do my homework and go to sleep. Goodnight.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

only 6 assist, that should sum it up.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Well, he was never great against detroit, but he does space out the court... but Cheeks' answer to our drought was to not score as much.


I have to say, if I didn't just rep you on the hip-hop board.. I would've repped you for this. :laugh:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

At least everyone else in the ATL. lost besides Boston.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

That was some horrible basketball by the Sixers. Detroit took them out of their offense. The team isn't rotating right, isn't rebounding, isn't working the shot clock, isn't getting back in transition, isn't moving the ball, and isn't playing good basketball. One and gun possessions will mean lottery time if they keep this up.

Anyone else catch the 3 on 3 break when 3 sixers guarded 1 detroit player? cmon, this is basic basketball here. Why isn't Cheeks using timeouts effectively? Even O'Brien did better with them. Detroit was running all over the team and Cheeks wouldn't call timeout.

Iggy needs to stop trying to pass the ball when he is in the air! Korver needs to stay on the bench if he can't score in the NBA, and Hunter needs to box out.

I know it's only two games in, but mistakes like these should not be happening at the NBA level...

This team really, really worries me. Rip Hamilton shouldn't get 37 pts, and Redd shouldn't hit 30 pts. Iggy needs to cut down on his fouling. Yeech. Not happy with this team.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

sliccat said:


> On a negative note, AI doesn't look as fast. He can still produce, but he just looks like he's lost a step. I'm going to cry myself to sleep tonight.


Yes, I agree that he looks slower. When I say that on this board, everyone gangs up on me and calls me a heretic. Be careful, they might brand you one too.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This is so stressful.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

jpk said:


> Yes, I agree that he looks slower. When I say that on this board, everyone gangs up on me and calls me a heretic. Be careful, they might brand you one too.


these *****es can't **** with me!


----------

